# My new ones



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

The new mice from the show 1/04/2012


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

what a beautiful assortment of mice.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

What variety is the 6th photo down? Very pretty mouse there!

Some lovely mice.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats! you have some nice mice there!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

what colour is that creamy one?!  it looks tickled, is it agouti buff?


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Those colors are in the pictures;
- herefords
- chocolat
- black
- reversed siamese
- fawn
- blue
- bone


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Are herefords the ones with the white triangle on thier faces? Amazing mice btw


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I am loving the fawn and the blues.


----------

